# Banking in Greece



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Moving to Greece?Your guide to expatriate banking services in GreeceGreece, a member of the EU, is in southern Europe and borders the Aegean, Ionian and Mediterranean Seas. The national language is Greek, but English is widely spoken as a second language.The Greek economy went into recession following the recent global financial crisis, and has suffered [...]

Click to read the full news article: Banking in Greece...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

